# Star Trails in the middle of nowhere



## Aloicious (May 22, 2012)

So I went out to view the solar eclipse on the 20th, and stayed overnight in the middle of nowhere, tried to get some good star trails and this is the best one that came out. there wasn't really anything to get in the forground, but it turned out okay all due considering. it's a 15min exposure at 14mm f2.8 ISO800 on the D800.


----------



## bs0604 (May 22, 2012)

I like your shot.  Wish my D800 would come.


----------



## Aloicious (May 22, 2012)

Thanks! I think I was just really lucky to get mine on the first shipment. yours should hopefully come soon though. Where did you order it from?


----------

